# Express Entry - BC - Vancouver



## Clintwade (Apr 27, 2008)

Greetings all

We as a couple have been approved for Express Entry - Skilled Immigrants.

My partner is a psychologist and I am an operations manager.

Need some help in terms of the following:

1. Where does a psychologist need to register to work in Vancouver as a practitioner?
2. Where can we look for jobs or post our CVs?
3. Where can we look in Vancouver for accommodation available to immigrants we can rent before we get there so that we have something to arrive to?
4 what are the more affordable and decent areas to live in Vancouver on public transport lines?
5. Are there any Cape Town expats in Canada we can connect with as a friendship support structure before we come?

Thanks in advance

Clint


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I would expect that a psychologist would need to have their education evaluated and then apply to the provincial licensing authority.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

1. Where does a psychologist need to register to work in Vancouver as a practitioner?
-> College of Psychologists of British Columbia

2. Where can we look for jobs or post our CVs?
-> In Canada, you will use a Resume. Your partner may use a CV if she's applying for academic positions.
You can look at Monster, Workopolis, Indeed, LinkedIn, Home - Job Bank , ...

Regarding question 3, 4 and 5: sorry, I hope someone else can answer those.


----------

